# Alaska



## carver (Jun 15, 2014)

Just got back, in a word awesome!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice views Jerry!  Glad you made it back safely.  Can't wait to see all the captures of your trip!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2014)

Simply beautiful! Awesome shots, bud!


----------



## carver (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 17, 2014)

Good pics.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Terribleted (Jun 18, 2014)

The scenery up there is awesome. Lived there 4 years....would go back in a minute if I was independently wealthy and could slip out for a few months every winter


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jerry, thanks for sharing these beautiful photos with all of us.

Alaska is one of the most beautiful places that I have ever seen and I would love to go back again.   Is one of your photos, the Mendenhall Glacier by chance?

I love the eagle photo also.  I saw more Bald Eagles during my visit than I have ever seen all together during my lifetime.  They were just awesome.


----------



## carver (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Mike,the last shot is the Mendenhall Glacier,we sure had a great time and I hope to get back one day(And back to Yellowstone too)How is Teresa doing after the surgery?I'm still saying prayers for y'all.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jun 19, 2014)

Jerry ,Thanks for posting these . I've been trying to get my wife to go to Alaska for years ......After seeing your pictures she's ready to go ! I wonder if I'll miss her ! just fooling ,she says I can go too !............. Love the shots and especially the Eagles !


----------



## carver (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Clyde, I think your wife (and you) will love it,take her on a inside passage cruise (then she will be putty in your hands)then take her to Yellowstone.Thanks for the kind words Too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2014)

carver said:


> Thanks Mike,the last shot is the Mendenhall Glacier,we sure had a great time and I hope to get back one day(And back to Yellowstone too)How is Teresa doing after the surgery?I'm still saying prayers for y'all.




Jerry, now this photo is a really nice view of one of my cousin Eagle Eyes in Alaska.  Great definition in this capture.  My Daughter captured the Eagle Eye photo that I use for my avatar and she gave it to me and set it up entirely for me here on GON.  She has a Photography business and her skills continue to amaze me.  In fact, she is doing the photography for a wedding on the beach this afternoon in New Smyrna Beach, Florida.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful place and photos.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

Can't wait til we go one day!


----------



## howardsrock (Jun 24, 2014)

Great shots.  I did a cruise of the Inner Passage about 8 years ago.  Unfortunately, I had not picked up photography as hobby at that point.  I regret that; however, your pictures remind me of how incredible Alaska is.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carver (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Christy ,good to see your "happy face"and thanks.
 Howard it was lots of fun ,I'd go back anytime!






Had an Alaskan mosquito land near a boat,locals said it was a small one!


----------



## carver (Jun 24, 2014)

Went out on a crab boat,like the ones on TV,guys doing what guys do.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2014)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2014)

Great pics !!!!   We are going in a couple of months and cant wait.


----------



## carver (Jun 30, 2014)

I need 3 or 4 weeks(overload)


----------



## quinn (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow carver! Thanks for taking us along!


----------

